# Butlins Minehead



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

For those who are interested in the Butlins rally, it is now up on the rallies page.
This will be our first attempt at marshalling, so lots of support please :lol: This will be a free and easy rally where you can enjoy the facilities that Butlins have to offer, including swimming, shows, pubs, restaurants, shops etc, at your leisure. Or take a walk into Minehead town/harbour along the sea front. There is a market on Tuesday and Thursday. There is a good pub along the sea front that does a good value breakfast. Or while in the area take a tour around Exmoor. Minehead has all the usual high street shops/banks.
On the Weds morning at 10.30 there will be a get together for those who wish to join in. Just bring along your chairs and mugs of tea or coffee. Biscuits will be served. There will also be a draw and a knockout `flip the coin`for a bottle of whisky!!!
Dogs allowed, but to be kept on the rally field.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O'er Sue 10.30 we will hardly be out of bed then :roll: :lol: 

We would like to see a good turn out for this rally if possible. There is access for RV's and you can all bring the kids and grand kids and doggies, aunt uncles, grand parents. There is something for everybody there even bingo :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Make That '1'*

Hi,

We have added ourselves to the attendees list.

We note we are the only ones going at the moment but early days.

Just let us know the payment details when you have enough attendees to make it a go'er.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kevin well done your first in the que :lol: as you say early days yet. We will be there and Sue so that makes 3 of us now only another 27 wanted :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*10.30 too early????*

Oh, er sorry. Forgot that we might be still hazy from the night b4 :lol: We will make it 11am then for the get together, (only for about 1/2 hour or so), still leaving time to spend the rest of the day doing whatever!!!!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Do they allow day visitors? Might pop over for the day if so. 

Tina


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tina,

I have no idea but I should think day visitors would be allowed might have to pay though to get in.


I see we are 5 now :lol: welcome aboard Sallytrafic & gjc don't forget your buckets and spades.


Jacquie


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Have added our names to the list.We are going away for a few days ,so will PM Sue when we get back.
Terry and Pat.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello Jackie

We will be a few miles down the coast for a few days with our daughter otherwise we would have joined you. 

Motorhomer2


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hippypair Terry & Pat look forward to seeing you both there.


Hi Motohomer2 Elizabeth & George what a pity how about Brean in September then :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 88879 (May 10, 2005)

*Minehead rally*

Hi,must be having a blond moment but i can't see what the date is for the minehead rally.looked on rallies section but doesn't seem to have a date,am i going mad!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kafriz

Its all there if you click on the blue Butlins Minhead the page comes up with the dates and all details also the link to add yourself to the rally. Dates are 4th to 8th June which is Monday to Friday £41 inc elec

Jacquie

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=93


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Hippypair Terry & Pat look forward to seeing you both there.
> 
> Hi Motohomer2 Elizabeth & George what a pity how about Brean in September then :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Hello again

We are down for the German rally in September if it is still going ahead. Not seen anything about it for some time now. If it doesnt materialise we will probably see you ther instead

Motorhomer2


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have another joining us Meurig welcome, that makes 7 now only 23 more required :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*BUTLINS RALLY. ANYONE ELSE FANCY IT?*

There`s still time to add your names to The Butlins Rally if anyone else is interested. All details to be found on the rallies page.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: BUTLINS RALLY. ANYONE ELSE FANCY IT?*



suedi_55 said:


> There`s still time to add your names to The Butlins Rally if anyone else is interested. All details to be found on the rallies page.


I think the word 'Butlins' may be putting some people off why not try editing the title in your first post on this thread to something like:

'Minehead rally (in a Butlins field)' or 'Minehead rally with access to Butlins'

and see what happens

Regards Frank


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank,

The rally is at BUTLINS thats why its heading is Butlins :roll: :lol: 

The rally field is outside the complex so if you do not want to go into the main complex you don't have to. We thought this would be ideal for the kids but probally having it all week Monday to Friday kids will be at school  . Still plenty of time befroe June for folks to add there names to the rally list.  

Jacquie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> The rally is at BUTLINS thats why its heading is Butlins :roll: :lol:
> 
> ...


Yes Jacquie I know :roll: :roll: hence my alternative suggestions which both include the word Butlins. To a casual glance the original title might be implying a total Butlins experience which I for one wouldn't touch with someone elses bargepole.

Frank


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

I think you have a point Frank,if people were to read all the informaton then they would realise it is not a hi-de-hi rally.also the fact that it is a mid-week rally will mean many people will not be able to attend.We are fortunate in being retired we can rally at any time of the week.
Terry and Pat.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have now changed title to Butlins Rally Field Minehead just to keep you all happy :lol: :lol: :lol: any more suggestions please feel free to post em we would like 30 vans at this do if poss only another 20 required now :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Well done Jacqie.
This will bump it up,so hopefully others will see it.
Terry.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*midweek rally*

The reason for holding this rally midweek, was because it was so much cheaper than weekends or school holidays, as you can imagine.
If it proves popular with those who attend and who can pass the word around to those with children or those who would "perrish the thought of Butlins" decide "hey, this aint as bad as I thought", lol,  maybe we can organise another rally sometime next year taking the kids into consideration, hoping people will pay a lot more for it.
I am not sure why people have this negative feeling about Butlins.
Perhaps those would like to tell me and perhaps I can understand and maybe explain things a bit clearer to those who are not sure about it.
For instance, I go to Butlins many times a year. (Infact I will be there the weekend prior to this rally and am staying on for this). I once asked some friends if they would like to come with us to Butlins one weekend and their first reaction was NO THANK YOU!!. Having managed to talk them into it, they came and had to say sorry to me for persuming it was going to be horrible.lol
Having said that, I know this isn`t everyones cup of tea, but for those who haven`t tried it, I say, give it a go. This I feel is an ideal way to try it out as you are not actually staying amongst the normal Butlins guest. You are free to walk around Butlins day and night if you so wish, or stay on the rallyfield. Once inside the rally field you wouldn`t know you were at Butlins.
Like I said, if anyone wants to know a bit more about the rally or Butlins itself, please pm me.
Sue


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I think its a fab place to go with children. Although I am sure there is something for everyone I would not be interested in going without the children and for that reason I am not going this time as the kids are in school and we like to take a break with them. 

The thing we like about this kind of holiday is there is somewhere to swim, play, eat, have a drink watch a show and mix with other people.

If it was during the school holidays we would definately come. We will keep a watch for the next one although would prefer one nearer home, perhaps Filey?

Suzanne


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Apart from us being at work, it falls slap bang in the middle of my son's GCSE exams.
Unless taking the kids, or our son at least, Butlins isn't somewhere we would normally go to. To be honest even our son isn't too keen on holiday camp style set ups. We used to take them when they were younger. So not Butlins fault, but it's just not us. 

Tina


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Last year's rally at Warren Farm, Brean was our first experience of a holiday camp. We were quite apprehensive at the prospect, even more so, when we arrived to be greeted by a sea of caravans. Definitely not our usual cup of tea. But, the rally field was separate, the toilet block was palatial and the clubhouse entertaining. On top of all that the beach was empty and lots of good walks including Brean Downs. So this year we're not only going back to Brean but also giving Billy Butlins a whirl too. So coming from the 'suck it and see' school, Ive actually gained an experience that I would have never had had if I hadn't taken a chance.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
If people were to read all the posts about this rally they would see what it is all about ,this is a rally on butlins rally field and you have the option of using all the facilitys or not.I thought Sue had explained this quite clearly.To all you doubters why not give it a try?
Terry.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for that Terry.
Just to remind folks, there are plenty of things to see and do while in the area.
Minehead has all the usual shops, long seafront for those who fancy a stroll to the little harbour at the end, steam trains close by, 2 open air markets, Exmoor on your doorstep, with many nice places to visit, views across to South Wales and much more.
Butlins itself has free swimming pool, free entertainment, plenty of food outlets, bars, shops, outdoor/indoor sports, ten pin bowling, pool, snooker,
crazy golf, hair dressers, fairground, cinema, and much more.
The choice is yours.
Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more folks like to join us at Butlins we have 11 now on the list have you all contacted Sue and paid your pennies :lol: room for another 19 :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Posted our cheque this morning so we will definately be joining you.

Really cannot understand what the problem is, :? a rally field is a rally field, no-one is going to be dragged kicking and screaming into Butlins proper. Minehead is a lovely place, it is an easy flat walk into town or to the beach.

We are looking forward to it  see you all there

Lynne


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Sue, Jacquie.

We would have come along but have a slight problem it's called work :evil: :evil: 
Anyway it's early days yet, i'm sure you will have a good turn out.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve

Oh that W word, take a holiday i'm sure you need it :lol: or have a few days sick :roll: 


Hi Davelyn

Glad you are joining us Lynne I am sure you will have a great time.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Just to let you know that the booking date for this rally closes on 1st May so if any body else want to go please be quick and put your names down and pm Sue for details of how to pay.


Jacquie


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Whats The problem - jump aboard.*

Seems like some have a very dated view of 'Butlins'.

Anyway we will be there all bells and whistles intact.

This may be one of those "Aw we wish we had come too" moments in life. LOL


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Last chance to book for Minehead*

If anyone else is interested in joining us at Minehead 4/6/07 - 8/6/07. please add your names asap. We have been given another few days as there is still plenty of pitches left for us.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Just to let those who have booked for Butlins, arrival time is from 12 noon. Please use the east gate. I will pm you all to remind you.


----------

